# Mystery Wheels???



## JOEL (Feb 26, 2013)

I got 4 of these wheels in a lot of bike and motorbike parts. Hubs are all the same, very heavy, no drive. Two wheels have hardware on the spokes to possibly attach a belt pulley. Spokes are bigger than .105, 26" balloon tire size.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2013)

They could be sulkey wheels....
clips may have been for attaching discs(to supposedly improve aerodynamics.)


----------



## JOEL (Feb 26, 2013)

Wouldn't those be on a long axle?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2013)

No, they have a framework similar to seat and chain stays.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 10, 2013)

Joel, they look like early simplex wheels.Matt


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Joel, they look like early simplex wheels.Matt




I agree, they do look like Simplex front wheels that someone stuck some rear sheave hardware on???


----------

